# What's your solving orientation for BLD?



## Zane_C (Dec 11, 2010)

*Don't vote more than once.*

What's your SOLVING orientation for BLD? Even if your just beginning and haven't had a success yet. 
The first letter represents the colour on the top face and the second letter is the front face. Very straight forward. 

Example: I solve with Blue on top and Red in front, thus making BR. And you don't have to colour them of course.

*This is based on the Weston Color Scheme (BOY)*


```
WG - 13
WR - 19
WB - 3
WO - 4

YG - 8
YO - 29
YB - 16
YR - 19

RG - 3
RY - 0
RB - 1
RW - 1

OG - 0
OW - 1
OB - 0
OY - 0

GR - 4
GW - 2
GO - 2
GY - 1

BR - 3
BY - 2
BO - 0
BW - 5

CN - 2
```


----------



## Faz (Dec 11, 2010)

WR


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2010)

The top is white, front is green. WG.

EDIT: Haha at Faz's post.


----------



## shelley (Dec 11, 2010)

YO


----------



## Julian (Dec 11, 2010)

YO
Standard badmephisto 
I also lol'd at faz's post


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 11, 2010)

WO or WY depending on the colour scheme


----------



## aronpm (Dec 11, 2010)

WR


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 11, 2010)

YG


----------



## Weston (Dec 11, 2010)

WR
because of Eric Limeback


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 11, 2010)

YG


----------



## ariasamie (Dec 11, 2010)

Julian said:


> YO
> Standard badmephisto
> I also lol'd at faz's post


 
exactly this!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 11, 2010)

YR

(Okay, I've had enough fun now; if you didn't want color added to your post, I'm sorry.  )


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone, keep them coming.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 11, 2010)

WB


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 11, 2010)

WR


----------



## Anthony (Dec 11, 2010)

GY


----------



## Kian (Dec 11, 2010)

WG, ofc.


----------



## pappas (Dec 11, 2010)

BW


----------



## avgdi (Dec 11, 2010)

YR (I wish I could make mine color coded)


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 11, 2010)

WG. Too lazy to colour code.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2010)

YR.
Reason? When I was new to cubing, I would always put my solved cubes in this orientation, lined up


----------



## chris w (Dec 11, 2010)

YB


----------



## JasonK (Dec 11, 2010)

YB
Don't know if this counts, I haven't had a success yet :confused:


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 11, 2010)

WTF2L? said:


> YB
> Don't know if this counts, I haven't had a success yet :confused:


 
Yes, it certainly does count.


----------



## Godmil (Dec 11, 2010)

YR


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 11, 2010)

WG, why reorient after scrambling?


----------



## aronpm (Dec 11, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> WG, why reorient after scrambling?


 
Why scramble in WG?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 11, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Why scramble in WG?


 Because they scramble in WG at competitions. I don't have to reorient as much as you do at competitions, because a lot of the times the cube is already in WG.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 11, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Because they scramble in WG at competitions. I don't have to reorient as much as you do at competitions, because a lot of the times the cube is already in WG.


 
When I competed the cube came back in a random orientation.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 11, 2010)

A lot of times it's not in WG though, I've memorised that to get from WG to BR I must do x' y. But this isn't always the case in competition. But regulations do state it should be presented as WG.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 11, 2010)

No, it should be scrambled as WG, not necessarily presented as WG. But if a cube gets scrambled in WG, it will also be put in the box in WG, and therefore presented as WG. Why would a scrambler randomly reorient the cube?


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 11, 2010)

Heh...this made me realise my colour scheme says WR

I wish I started out with WG too cos it makes more sense, but then again it's just a y rotation away so whatever. And yea most competitions I go to I get a random starting orientation


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 11, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> No, it should be scrambled as WG, not necessarily presented as WG. But if a cube gets scrambled in WG, it will also be put in the box in WG, and therefore presented as WG. Why would a scrambler randomly reorient the cube?


 
I started a discussion about randomizing orientation on the WCA forum, and Ron's opinion on this is that it's too hard to enforce anything. So the cube could easily end up in any position, it's just slightly more likely to go under the cover and come back out the same way (depending on the procedure).


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 11, 2010)

Heh...this made me realise my colour scheme says WR

I wish I started out with WG too cos it makes more sense, but then again it's just a y rotation away so whatever. And yea most competitions I go to I get a random starting orientation


----------



## TMOY (Dec 11, 2010)

BY for me.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 11, 2010)

WG


----------



## Lid (Dec 11, 2010)

*WB*
white/blue ...


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 11, 2010)

RW

I'm unique :3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 11, 2010)

YO
Just the way I learned.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 11, 2010)

colour neutral for BLD xD


----------



## x-colo-x (Dec 11, 2010)

YR


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 11, 2010)

YB


----------



## wontolla (Dec 11, 2010)

YO

Only two of us so far? So few people learning from http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/M2R2/


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 11, 2010)

GW
spef and I are bld buddies


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 11, 2010)

YB


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 11, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> GW
> spef and I are bld buddies


 
this


----------



## joey (Dec 11, 2010)

When I look in the mirror I see spef and dan.
WG.


----------



## Litz (Dec 11, 2010)

YR


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 11, 2010)

YB


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 11, 2010)

YG


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 11, 2010)

as i have learnt by x-colo-x's tutorial, 
YR


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 11, 2010)

YO


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 11, 2010)

YO

What Joël does.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 11, 2010)

BW


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 11, 2010)

YB. Don't know why


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 11, 2010)

YG because its the orientation I use for ZZ


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 11, 2010)

Why do so few people use WO? O:


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2010)

Apparently I'm the first one other than Zane:
BR

(with white on bottom, green on left, orange on back, and yellow on right, of course )


----------



## mr6768 (Dec 11, 2010)

WR
I just like it !


----------



## nccube (Dec 11, 2010)

WG


----------



## Toad (Dec 11, 2010)

YO


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 11, 2010)

YO


----------



## celli (Dec 11, 2010)

YO
Joël


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 11, 2010)

YO hot mama


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 11, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> *This is based on the standard WCA colour scheme.*


 
No such thing.

The good way to do this would be to ask what rotations you have to do to get to BLD orientation when your cube is scrambled in WCA orientation.


----------



## Lumej (Dec 11, 2010)

WR for edges
YO for corners.
I think so far I'm the only one using two different orientations =)


----------



## riffz (Dec 11, 2010)

WR


----------



## Xishem (Dec 11, 2010)

YR


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 11, 2010)

YO


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 11, 2010)

YR


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 11, 2010)

YG

It's super-mega-awesome, and all other color schemes are just awesome


----------



## Feryll (Dec 11, 2010)

*YO*
Joel, of course!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 11, 2010)

TMOY said:


> BY for me.


 Me too!


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 11, 2010)

BW. It's also my scrambling orientation. Green cross ftw!


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 11, 2010)

WR


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 11, 2010)

Colour neutral


----------



## Slash (Dec 11, 2010)

W[COLOR="#orange"]O[/COLOR]


----------



## Erzz (Dec 11, 2010)

GO


----------



## Kynit (Dec 11, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Why do so few people use WO? O:


 
I use WO


----------



## flan (Dec 12, 2010)

Never had a success but YR


----------



## ninjabob7 (Dec 12, 2010)

YO
From Stefan's old tutorial.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 12, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> *This is based on the standard WCA colour scheme.*





DavidWoner said:


> No such thing.
> 
> The good way to do this would be to ask what rotations you have to do to get to BLD orientation when your cube is scrambled in WCA orientation.



Well most people should know what I mean anyway, WCA scrambles present the cube layout in a specific scheme.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 12, 2010)

YB


----------



## Stefan (Dec 12, 2010)

YO


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 12, 2010)

Stefan said:


> YO


WHAT'S UP?


----------



## Baian Liu (Dec 12, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> WHAT'S UP?



Yellow.


----------



## Toad (Dec 12, 2010)

It's almost as if that was scripted.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 12, 2010)

WR


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2010)

I can't BLD yet, but when I do, it'll be with Red on top, green in front.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 12, 2010)

Edward said:


> I can't BLD yet, but when I do, it'll be with Red on top, green in front.


 
In other words, as you might have ended up speedsolving? (Yay for orange cross!)


----------



## MrData (Dec 12, 2010)

YB


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> In other words, as you might have ended up speedsolving? (Yay for orange cross!)


 
Oh yeah. I'm CN now though


----------



## shelley (Dec 12, 2010)

Wait, how did YO get so popular? I chose orange as front pretty arbitrarily and everyone else I knew was using blue/green front.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 12, 2010)

shelley said:


> Wait, how did YO get so popular? I chose orange as front pretty arbitrarily and everyone else I knew was using blue/green front.


 
Blame badmephisto.


----------



## Dene (Dec 12, 2010)

YO thanks to Joel.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 12, 2010)

YB


----------



## Julian (Dec 12, 2010)

Slash said:


> W[COLOR="#orange"]O[/COLOR]


:fp


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 12, 2010)

YR, but I am experimenting with color neutral (serious)


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 12, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Well most people should know what I mean anyway, WCA scrambles present the cube layout in a specific scheme.


 
Are you trying to say western/BOY color scheme?


----------



## ssb150388 (Dec 12, 2010)

YR


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 12, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Are you trying to say western/BOY color scheme?


Yes, thanks.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Why do so few people use WO? O:


 
I use WO for pyraminx =D


----------



## cubefan4848 (Dec 12, 2010)

I use GR
Can't be bothered reading all other posts but does anyone else use this


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 12, 2010)

No, your the first. There is a list on the first post which gets updated after every page.


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 12, 2010)

blue top red front normal scheme


----------



## Rook (Dec 12, 2010)

OW  

I use red cross, and I like having white in front. I have yet to have a successful BLD, though...


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 12, 2010)

fengapapit4 said:


> grn on front and grn on top


erm.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok, I wasn't going to ask, but now I have to.

What benefit is there of being color neutral for your BLD solving orientation? I see none.

Let's define a set orientation scheme. I'll use White on top and green on front for argument's sake.

For argument's sake let's now pick Blue-Yellow as a new defined, color neutral, orientation scheme. To go from White-Green to Blue-Yellow you would perform the cube rotation z2 x'. It can easily be verified that any pieces that were solved in White-Green are also solved in Blue-Yellow after the rotation. Any pieces that were permuted but disoriented in White-Green are still permuted but disoriented in Blue-Yellow after the rotation. In fact, the cycle structure for the entire solve in White-Green is the same cycle structure in Blue-Yellow after the rotation. The only difference being the locations cycled to are different.

Other than the small possibility that one solve has some easier cycles than the other, I see no benefit to being color neutral with BLD solving schemes. Can someone provide reasons as to why they think it is a benefit? I just don't see how it is. Cube rotations from one to another form a bijection, so the solves are essentially equivalent, you are just viewing them from a different angle in a sense. I don't see how this benefits the solver at all, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't see it as a benefit either. I was thinking of at least having 2 color schemes to solve from. I see it this way though. Let's say after 30 or so seconds into memo you realize that the cycle of edges/corners isn't a very easy one. You just wasted 30 seconds doing that and if you have memo'd anything, you have to get rid of it if you are going to try and try from another orientation (which as pointed out above, could very easily be just as difficult).


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 12, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> I don't see it as a benefit either. I was thinking of at least having 2 color schemes to solve from. I see it this way though. Let's say after 30 or so seconds into memo you realize that the cycle of edges/corners isn't a very easy one. You just wasted 30 seconds doing that and if you have memo'd anything, you have to get rid of it if you are going to try and try from another orientation (which as pointed out above, could very easily be just as difficult).


 
Yes good point, being color neutral requires having to add the extra step of first _deciding_ which "solved" orientation to pick. My argument is that every choice provides for a solve with the _exact same cycle structure_ as every other choice.

Now perhaps color neutral refers to pre-orienting, and solving the centers back with 4 move commutators? That I do see a benefit for, and I use it on 5x5x5 constantly. I think it's only rarely going to be useful on 3x3x3, say if a large block of pieces is solved in relation to each other _and_ in one of the 12 rotations with even parity center states. Even using pre-orienting, though, still requires the use of a fixed "solved" scheme.

I'm not trying to be belligerent about this, but other than the possibility that for some "solved" orientations you will have more finger trick friendly cycles, I see no benefit. Also, you would have to spend the time to figure out _which_ scheme has nice finger trick friendly algs, and this could add time to your solve.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 12, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> What benefit is there of being color neutral for your BLD solving orientation? I see none.


 
There is the advantage of not having to rotate the cube to your set orientation and just picking it up and solving from there.

There is the advantage of being able to rotate if your fixed buffer piece is solved instead of starting a new cycle.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 12, 2010)

WR


----------



## Karth (Dec 12, 2010)

WG


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 12, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> There is the advantage of not having to rotate the cube to your set orientation and just picking it up and solving from there.
> 
> There is the advantage of being able to rotate if your fixed buffer piece is solved instead of starting a new cycle.


 
If I'm not mistaken, then this is pretty much exactly how color neutral BLD solving is done then? You would pick up the cube and solve it in the orientation it is presented, saving time.

I don't agree with there being an advantage of rotating if your fixed buffer piece is solved for 3 cycle methods. Having your fixed buffer piece solved is an advantage, it's still a piece solved. You can pick up from a pseudo-buffer somewhere else for that solve and gain a free piece. For 2 cycle methods I can see this being an issue, and I would agree that being color neutral, and rotating the cube, could be an advantage over shooting to a new cycle depending on the person.

Kir, are you color neutral in this way or just arguing the pros of it?


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 12, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> If I'm not mistaken, then this is pretty much exactly how color neutral BLD solving is done then? You would pick up the cube and solve it in the orientation it is presented, saving time.



No idea. It should be.



cmhardw said:


> I don't agree with there being an advantage of rotating if your fixed buffer piece is solved for 3 cycle methods. Having your fixed buffer piece solved is an advantage, it's still a piece solved. You can pick up from a pseudo-buffer somewhere else for that solve and gain a free piece.



Not if you don't know how to do that  



cmhardw said:


> For 2 cycle methods I can see this being an issue, and I would agree that being color neutral, and rotating the cube, could be an advantage over shooting to a new cycle depending on the person.



I was thinking about it for Old Pochmann users, yes.



cmhardw said:


> Kir, are you color neutral in this way or just arguing the pros of it?


 
Not at all. You seemed to find it strange that people used CN for BLD. I'm arguing the pros, but no one is really claiming it's better anyway. It can be equally good and people could still advocate it as a viable alternative.

I just though that there *must* be some advantages and there are!


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 12, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I just though that there *must* be some advantages and there are!


 
Yes, I stand corrected on that point


----------



## Carrot (Dec 12, 2010)

cmhardw:
I'm colour neutral 

I am not thinking of it as an advantage but because I just I can't tell what colour is what when I am concentrating. An example of this, is when I am trying to learn people how to solve puzzles and I try to show them a yellow piece and I say "Can you see this black piece? I mean darkpurple. oh wait, I mean Lightgrey. Forget it, just tell me what colour it is"

So instead of looking for some specific colours on my cube, I'll just pick a top face where the buffere (UR) needs to go to UF or UB... which means I don't need to memo my first edge =D 

btw my times are around 5 minutes. If I practised I might have chosen to use a specific rotation


----------



## Weston (Dec 12, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> *This is based on the Weston Clour Scheme (BOY)*


 
Hehehe
My color scheme.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 12, 2010)

Weston said:


> Hehehe
> My color scheme.


 
Not quite. It's your *clour* scheme.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 12, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> What benefit is there of being color neutral for your BLD solving orientation? I see none.


 
Scramble: F B

If you use the UD orientation scheme for corners and don't reorient the cube, all corners are misoriented. If you're color neutral, you can start with x and booyaa all corners are oriented.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 12, 2010)

YO. Yellow on top, orange in front. I would have chosen the WCA scramble standard of White-Green if I was aware of it at the time I started BLD. I chose mine because I do my regular solves with white on the bottom (hence yellow on top). I use 3OP and my usual buffer position is at UB. I felt the most colorful edge for that would be the Yellow Red edge. I am pretty sure anyone could get used to any BLD orientation, and that White-Green should be recommended for BLD beginners.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 12, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Scramble: F B
> 
> If you use the UD orientation scheme for corners and don't reorient the cube, all corners are misoriented. If you're color neutral, you can start with x and booyaa all corners are oriented.


Yes, corner orientation is my reason for trying color neutral. I pre-orient corners and edges and noticed that most of my DNF's come from solves where corners are misoriented. A lot of solves on 2x2x2 blind showed me that corner orientation is my weak point.


----------



## Joël (Dec 12, 2010)

YO for me!


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 13, 2010)

WR Learned from Limeback's awesome tutorial. <3


----------



## babyle (Dec 13, 2010)

YO because of badmephisto's tutorial


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 13, 2010)

YR


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 13, 2010)

Weston said:


> Hehehe
> My color scheme.





JonnyWhoopes said:


> Not quite. It's your *clour* scheme.


Thanks, fixed.


----------



## riffz (Dec 13, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Yes, corner orientation is my reason for trying color neutral. I pre-orient corners and edges and noticed that most of my DNF's come from solves where corners are misoriented. A lot of solves on 2x2x2 blind showed me that corner orientation is my weak point.


 
Interesting, but this is of little interest to those of us who use BH or freestyle. I see Kirjava's points, but if you aren't orienting corners before solving them, then I am inclined to think that knowing a fixed colour scheme (or maybe just 2, to avoid a solved buffer) would be faster, and you could recognize the colour of the pieces and know more quickly where they need to go.

I am considering doing a certain kind of orienting while solving, where if my corner buffer (ULB) is solved, I would use UBR as my buffer instead, but while solving corners I would just do y' so that I can use the same algs for corners instead of reflecting them. Then all I have to do is translate my letter scheme, which is surprisingly easy and natural to visualize.


----------



## whauk (Dec 13, 2010)

YG


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 13, 2010)

riffz said:


> I am considering doing a certain kind of orienting while solving, where if my corner buffer (ULB) is solved, I would use UBR as my buffer instead, but while solving corners I would just do y' so that I can use the same algs for corners instead of reflecting them. Then all I have to do is translate my letter scheme, which is surprisingly easy and natural to visualize.


 
Riffz, you may want to just try using UBR as your buffer. It's surprisingly easier than it would seem. I will admit that I viewpoint shift more often when using a pseudo buffer, but identifying the cycles is still the same process as from your normal buffer. I think you would be surprised that pseudo-buffering, with a little practice, is actually not as difficult as it might sound.


----------



## riffz (Dec 13, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Riffz, you may want to just try using UBR as your buffer. It's surprisingly easier than it would seem. I will admit that I viewpoint shift more often when using a pseudo buffer, but identifying the cycles is still the same process as from your normal buffer. I think you would be surprised that pseudo-buffering, with a little practice, is actually not as difficult as it might sound.


 
I'll take your word for it. I'm still unsure whether I'll even bother doing it. The odds of having your corner buffer solved and oriented are very low anyway. I've got enough things to practice before I bother with this at any rate.


----------



## Mcuber5 (Dec 13, 2010)

White on the top, blue on the front


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 13, 2010)

riffz said:


> I'll take your word for it. I'm still unsure whether I'll even bother doing it. The odds of having your corner buffer solved and oriented are very low anyway. I've got enough things to practice before I bother with this at any rate.


 
I use UBL as my buffer, this way if I can't think of a commutator (most of the time), I can just use a cancelled y-perm without the need of rotations.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 13, 2010)

YR

I had started out YG but then messed up when I was writing the letters on my cube so it became YR


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 14, 2010)

I already posted (CN), but for big cube bld, I do blue top white front. Big cube bld is one of 2 events that I aren't colour neutral on ^_^ (other is megaminx, always start with white).

Um... well I've never actually tried a big cube bld solve, but when/if I do, I'll do that orientation


----------



## AnnoyingApple (Dec 14, 2010)

YB

I'm in Blue House for sports in school.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 4, 2011)

Yellow on top, orange in front.

That is how I practice algorithms, learn algorithms, was taught Fridrich (Badmephisto), do the sexy move, and now, BLD solving.


----------



## eboue (Jan 6, 2011)

GR
and I solve 3X3 with the Blue on the top


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 6, 2011)

BW


----------



## da25centz (Jan 6, 2011)

YO


----------



## Truncator (Jan 8, 2011)

YB

It's what I use for ZZ


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jan 8, 2011)

Badmephisto


----------



## JHcubing (Jan 25, 2011)

WR


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 31, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> WR


 
So you got WR lol
mine is YR


----------



## oranjules (Jan 31, 2011)

RB
because red is my starting color, and blue is beautiful


----------



## mati rubik (Jan 31, 2011)

WG


----------



## Krible (Feb 1, 2011)

YO


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 1, 2011)

I use WR


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 1, 2011)

RG


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 1, 2011)

Guys, just so you know, this was mainly so when Zane made his TuRBo video, he knew what orientation to put it in (for the majority of viewers).
YO was chosen, so there's no need to keep this going, *I doubt Zane is still updating the poll.*
/thread


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 1, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Guys, just so you know, this was mainly so when Zane made his TuRBo video, he knew what orientation to put it in (for the majority of viewers).
> YO was chosen, so there's no need to keep this going, *I doubt Zane is still updating the poll.*
> /thread


I actually am still updating, so you can /.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 1, 2011)

lolk.


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 4, 2011)

GR


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome tutorials don't follow the majority, awesome tutorials CREATE the majority


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 4, 2011)

WG prefered but I use any for F if the buffer (Uf, Urf) is solved or there are more than one cycle, I solve one and then do y for the next, in really rare cases I got all U solved, then I have to go to YG, and again, green first but any for F if I have the buffer solved.

Yes, I memo positions, not stickers...

No, I *DO NOT!* practice BLD


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 4, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Awesome tutorials don't follow the majority, awesome tutorials CREATE the majority


 
Correct, but people that are learning TuRBo most likely already know how to do BLD and have chosen a colour scheme.


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 5, 2011)

Yellow top
Blue Front.


----------



## BPearase (Feb 5, 2011)

RB


----------



## Nickmaovich (May 10, 2011)

YR, because of inverse of Eric Limeback (not to be confused in actual 3x3x3 solve)


----------



## Enter (May 10, 2011)

onionhoney said:


> GR


 same


----------



## timeless (May 11, 2011)

w r


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 11, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Yellow top
> Blue Front.


Same Here!


----------



## Cool Frog (May 11, 2011)

Red U, Green F


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 11, 2011)

Started to learn bld in spare time.

YB


----------



## DenisFLASH (May 16, 2011)

YB , because i'm FCMK fan (y-b colours) and i'm from Ukraine


----------



## hjt0619 (May 16, 2011)

*YO*


----------



## Vinny (May 17, 2011)

I still have yet to try a full attempt, but when I practice corners and edges, I do Red in front and White on top. It's easy for me to remember the blue is on right because the color scheme is red white blue.


----------



## DenisFLASH (May 17, 2011)

Vinny said:


> ... I do Red in front and White on top. It's easy for me to remember the blue is on right because the color scheme is red white blue.


..or because the videos by Eric Limeback are in WR orientation


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 17, 2011)

YB for 2x2
WR for 3x3

I use different memo for different cubes


----------



## Mnts (May 17, 2011)

YO like most of us


----------



## Norbi (May 17, 2011)

White
Orange


----------



## RTh (May 25, 2011)

GO

I used WR before, but I like those faces better.


----------



## lucarubik (May 25, 2011)

CUB3R01 said:


> Same Here!


 
yeah!
BTW same is yellow on top blue on front


----------



## Rpotts (May 28, 2011)

Why is this thread still alive, is there some purpose?


----------



## Zane_C (May 28, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Why is this thread still alive, is there some purpose?


There isn't any purpose, it's only use is if people want to see how popular a specific orientation is.


----------



## squilliams (May 28, 2011)

Red Front 
Yellow Top


----------



## jorgeskm (May 28, 2011)

YR
Yellow - top
Red - front


----------



## Mal (Jun 7, 2011)

Yellow on top.
Orange on front.
YO


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 7, 2011)

White/top
Green/front
WG


----------



## gbcuber (Jun 7, 2011)

Yellow top, Green front
YG


----------



## JyH (Jun 7, 2011)

WR


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 8, 2011)

green front, white on top


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 8, 2011)

WR


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 8, 2011)

YG


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Jul 29, 2011)

YO


----------



## Erdos (Jul 29, 2011)

WR

I don't use a Western color scheme though.


----------



## luke1984 (Aug 14, 2011)

YG


----------



## cubernya (Aug 14, 2011)

Still learning BLD, but WR


----------



## brunovervoort (Aug 16, 2011)

WR--> Eric Limebacks videos


----------



## y235 (Aug 16, 2011)

YO


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 10, 2015)

*What is your cube orientation?*

Mine is white on top, green on front. blind method: OP/OP.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 10, 2015)

Green front, white top OP/M2 (sometimes advanced M2)


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 10, 2015)

WG
Bringing this back?


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 10, 2015)

I choose* WR *because of Faz's post at the very start of this thread .


----------



## TDM (Feb 10, 2015)

WG


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 10, 2015)

YG however that's because I have black stickers so it's scramble orientation.


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 10, 2015)

BlueRed


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 10, 2015)

YR cuz blue roux block.


----------



## Wylie28 (Feb 10, 2015)

Yellow on top, blue in front...


----------



## Myachii (Feb 10, 2015)

Yellow on top, Orange in front. I like using yellow blue as my buffer, because it's easy to distinguish from the other yellows for me.


----------



## Berd (Feb 10, 2015)

Leo123 said:


> Mine is white on top, green on front. blind method: OP/OP.


Bump de bump - I use the same orientation.


----------



## adimare (Feb 10, 2015)

Heh, I use GW


----------



## Iggy (Feb 10, 2015)

Not sure if I've posted here before, but I chose YO after watching badmephisto's tutorial


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 10, 2015)

Red front/Yellow Top. My original Roux fixed block.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Feb 10, 2015)

White on top, green on front, just because that's how you're supposed to scramble.


----------



## rybaby (Feb 11, 2015)

White top blue front


----------



## JemFish (Feb 11, 2015)

U face is yellow; F face is blue.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 11, 2015)

YB


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 11, 2015)

Blue on top and green on the front. Japanese color scheme FTW.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm surprised to see this revived.

I have the most boring colour scheme in the world, WG. Even though I (used) to solve on the white cross only.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 11, 2015)

Blue on U
White on F


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 11, 2015)

BY for me

Edit: Same as Francois :tu 
(I think I picked BY because I remembered Blue, Yellow and Red as U, F and L for color scheme)


----------



## szalejot (Feb 11, 2015)

Green of Front
Yellow on Top

Because I was learning PLL and OLL algs for my CFOP solving that was my orientation


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 13, 2015)

Blue in front. White on top.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 22, 2015)

Red front, yellow top.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 22, 2015)

Scruggsy13 said:


> Red front, yellow top.



Eyyy!


----------



## josh42732 (Feb 22, 2015)

Ya know, the classical Blue on top and Red in front.


----------



## Bldnoob (Feb 26, 2015)

YB


----------



## Petro Leum (Feb 26, 2015)

yellow top, orange front


----------



## Roman (Feb 26, 2015)

Im like YO rather than WR. Always


----------



## Prakhar (Feb 26, 2015)

Red front Yellow top


----------



## BboyArchon (Feb 26, 2015)

Homer Simpson Style:

*Yellow* on top
*Blue* on front


----------



## Iggy (Feb 26, 2015)

Roman said:


> Im like YO rather than WR. Always



haha me too


----------



## G2013 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yellow on top
Blue on front


----------



## h2f (Feb 26, 2015)

The same: yellow on top, blue on front.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 27, 2015)

JyH said:


> WR



That used to be my orientation but I am now WG.


----------



## billythekidd (Feb 28, 2015)

Yellow top (duh) and red front.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 28, 2015)

Leo123 said:


> That used to be my orientation but I am now WG.



what's the point of switching?


----------



## Berd (Feb 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> what's the point of switching?


I told him to.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 28, 2015)

Red front, white top.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Mar 6, 2015)

WG


----------



## Kuruzu (Jan 2, 2018)

YO


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 2, 2018)

*BR*
The only proper orientation


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jan 2, 2018)

WG


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 3, 2018)

Yellow top, orange front


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jan 7, 2018)

WWG


----------



## theawesomecuber (Jan 8, 2018)

YR ftw


----------

